# Help! Demogorgon is looking for a new recruit in the Boston, MA area!!



## Black Wilder (Dec 1, 2007)

Now that I've got your attention we are a gaming group (5 plus our Intrepid GM) in Winchester Massachusetts looking to add a new player to our group.

We are looking for someone who Isn't afraid of a little weird humor to join us on Wednesdays from 6ish to 10ish each week.

Right now, we are playing a D&D campaign. We're around 3rd level with the exeption of a few EL 1 characters who are 2nd level.

If you are Interested, please email me at lordtyranis2004@yahoo.com and with a little luck Demogorgon will take a liking to you...LOL


----------

